# Operas created since 1845



## Thierry Vagne (Mar 29, 2015)

The list, still in progress, comprise now more than 8,000 operas, 2,500 composers, with bio videos & audio links
http://vagnethierry.fr/contemporary-operas.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You might want to correct the typo in the title (1945 instead of 1845).....


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I think you'd be wise to correct your title. Puccini might rise from the grave to strangle you for comparing his works to the new stuff that's composed.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

In June, LA Phil is putting on a 1971 opera called "Young Caesar" by Lou Harrison. He wrote one other opera, "Rapunzel," in 1952. Has anyone heard either of these works or have any opinions on Harrison? I've never heard of this composer before, but his work can be found on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O.P doesn't seem to care that much.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

First and only post is a link to his website, and has an important error in the thread title.

And the website takes a long time to load. It needs to be broken down into pages, i.e. first letter of name, or perhaps year.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> O.P doesn't seem to care that much.


Like so many before him/her!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Like so many before him/her!


I never understand that, or are they just a kind of spamming their own site.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I never understand that, or are they just a kind of spamming their own site.


They're just trying to bring more traffic to their site, basically.

The algorithms that decide what a search engine (ie Google) will display is very complicated. However, a major factor in which sites pop up first is the number of time that links appears in other websites, blogs, etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ma7730 said:


> They're just trying to bring more traffic to their site, basically.
> 
> The algorithms that decide what a search engine (ie Google) will display is very complicated. However, a major factor in which sites pop up first is the number of time that links appears in other websites, blogs, etc.


I never ever open a link like that from some random newcomer.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

ma7730 said:


> They're just trying to bring more traffic to their site, basically.
> 
> The algorithms that decide what a search engine (ie Google) will display is very complicated. However, a major factor in which sites pop up first is the number of time that links appears in other websites, blogs, etc.


At least it have to with the subject. It was worse when an African medicine man wanted costumers to his business.

I think it would be nice to if they could stay and discuss a bit.


----------

